# Leasing/part leasing/part boarding?



## horsegrlwpg (May 13, 2014)

So I'm not 100% sure where the best place to put this question. But boarding might be the best?

Currently I'm at one stable taking one group lesson a week. I really want to ride more than that so I'm thinking about taking the next step and part boarding a horse. Or at least that's the term all the stables here use (but from looking online it seems like most other areas use either the term part leasing or leasing?). Basically I would get one horse that I'd be able to ride 3 times a week (some places are more, some are less, but the two stables I'm considering right now it's 3 rides a week). Most of the rides I'd be on my own, but I can add lessons in for an extra charge (much lower than I'm currently paying for lessons, since the lesson cost won't include the horse).

There would also be the opportunity to compete with 'my' horse. The nice thing about it too is if 'my' horse is sick or hurt, I can ride one of the other horses at the barn.

I would eventually like to buy my own horse and stay at the same barn and board him/her there, work with the same coach (although buying a horse would be several years down the road: I know I'm not ready for that right now!) etc etc.

I'm just wondering, what are some things I should be looking for at the new place, both in terms of boarding long term, but also part boarding? What are some questions I should be asking? There's 2 stables I have in mind right now, and both are pretty equal in price and each have their pros and cons. I just don't want to rush into things like I did with the stable I'm taking lessons at right now.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

With the part-boarding/leasing you'll want to find out and get in writing the exact costs, when you can use the horse (days and for how long each day etc), What costs you'll be expected to cover, insurance expenses if you need it (a good idea to have it either way.)

Some partial leases down here require you to pay part of the horses board, vet and farrier fees and any other maintenance expenses for the horse. Sometimes you're required to have your own tack to use also. Get all of this in writing and compare the two barns/ situations.
It's best to ask all of this upfront and know what's expected rather than go for it and then realize it's too big of a drain on your finances.

Best of luck to you though.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Leasing (partial or full) is a great way to get riding experience and figure out what you want before buying your own horse. I'd look at both barns, ask for a copy of their leasing contract (which should spell out explicitly what you are expected to pay, if it's month-to-moth or for a set term, etc.) Also consider whether or not you like the trainer(s) available at each barn, how often they take students to shows, etc.


----------



## horsegrlwpg (May 13, 2014)

This is the horse I'm going to look at tomorrow: Part Board Available | livestock for sale | Winnipeg | Kijiji

Show Gelding for Part board | livestock for sale | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

He looks like a lovely gelding. Not sure what prices are like there but the barn I board at charges $180 per month for a full lease, meaning you can ride as many times per week as you want. I believe the horses are still used in lessons, as long as the person leasing the horse isn't riding.

Still, $180 seems like a decent price, particularly if lesson fees are reduced and there is a possibility of showing.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsegrlwpg (May 13, 2014)

$180 seems about average around here. The ads I've seen are around $100 for 2 rides a week to $400 for unlimited rides. There was one horse I saw that was $50 for unlimited rides, but that almost seemed too good to be true.

Things went well with the horse yesterday though. He's very different from the lesson horses I've been riding, but very obedient at the same time. He just responds slightly differently. And the coach (who is also the owner of the horse) I think she'll be really good to work with. She said before my first lesson we'd sit down and discuss my goals, then come up with a plan to get there, then every 2 months or so, sit down again, review how far we've come and see if any changes need to be made. 

Oh and his name is Blueberry, but they call him Blue. Almost seems like it's meant to be, since Blue is my favourite colour and I love blueberries! Obviously I won't make a decision based on the name of the horse or anything, but I did really enjoy riding him. It felt really good and I think I can learn a lot from him.

His owner is pretty flexible about when I can ride. She'll be doing lessons on Tues, Thurs and Sun, so I can pick either of those days for my lesson. Then my rides on my own can be any of the other days. I could even go in the morning before work, which would be awesome. (Totally doable, the horse is moving to a new barn that's pretty much on my way to work. And we have a gym with showers at work so I don't have to worry about smelling like a barn all day).

The only downside I can see so far is she said the price is most likely going to go up in September, since the new place she's boarding him at is much more expensive. I'm still waiting to hear back from one other barn about their program. I'm giving them a little time since it's a holiday weekend here, but if I haven't heard from them by Wednesday I'm going to probably contact her and let her know that I'd like to go with him!


----------

